# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  ماجد ابو جنزير

## خالد سليمان طه

*استمتعنا خلال تكريم الاستاذة روضة الحاج امس بصحبة الاسطورة ماجد محمد عثمان
نجم المريخ فى العصر الذهبى وفى كل العصور
وهو صاحب المتواليات  الثمانية التى انتصر فيها المريخ على الهلال خلال  العامين 1961-1962

فىالعام 1962-1963فاز المريخ على الهلال بمتوالية الثمانية التاريخية (متواليات ماجد) :


الجمعة 26 مارس 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ابراهيم جلك

الاحد 8 ابريل 1962
افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم
المريخ 3 الهلال 1
اهداف المريخ 1 برعي و 2 ماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي

السبت 19 مايو 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
افتتاح استاد الموردة
هدف المريخ احرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى)

الخميس 31 مايو 1962
كأس الدوق هرر
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
احرزهم ماجد


الخميس 21 يونيو 1962
الدوري العاصمي
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ماجد

الاحد 9 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 2 الهلال 1
احرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل
و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي

الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 3 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد
و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية

الخميس 12 فبراير 1963
كأس رمضان الذي فاز به المريخ
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ احرزهم ماجد 
اى ان كابتن ماجد احرز 10 اهداف خلال الثمانية مباريات
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مشكور ياخالد علي المعلومات
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*واتمنييييييييييييييي
سنعيدها سيرتها الاولي
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*متعك الله بالعافية وجعل جميع ايامك اعياداً


وثق يا لجنة التوثيق ، المتواليات الهندسية دي
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*ختري ختري ياخال
ومشكووور علي المعلومات








copy to Desktop
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الحبيب خالد مشتاقون

يديك العافية ومشكوووور ياروعة 

والنجمة فوق 

*

----------


## غندور

*ماجد أب جنزير
أسالونى يا ركس؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرهف

*اكثر الصفوه حباً الي قلبي يشهد الله
الاسطوره ماجد 
جيبو لينا هنا يا خالد
...

*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

اكثر الصفوه حباً الي قلبي يشهد الله
الاسطوره ماجد 
جيبو لينا هنا يا خالد
...



 انشاء الله قريب ستسمعون ما يسركم يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*تسلم الحبيب خالد ويسلم الغالي ماجد
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*تسلم يا ابو سليمان علي المعلومات القيمة اديك الف عافية 0 وراجي فية الخير باذن الله يسويها فيهم
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عم نصرالدين
					

مشكور ياخالد علي المعلومات



مشكور يا الاخضر
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

واتمنييييييييييييييي
سنعيدها سيرتها الاولي



باذن الله يا الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gold star
					

متعك الله بالعافية وجعل جميع ايامك اعياداً


وثق يا لجنة التوثيق ، المتواليات الهندسية دي



مشكور على الدعوة الجميلة يا قلب 
والله يديك الصحة والعافية
                        	*

----------

